# Not so Fatty Emmy, Big Ben, and the horse that STILL has no name



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Aaaaw poor Emmy. shes looking goooood though!


seriously though. that poor no name. just call him Bob or something rofl


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Is the new horse the confidence boosting boy you rode awhile back?

Lovely photos, yay for no fatty Emmy!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice ponies-How about Trooper or Kramer


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Denny, love your little diverse herd you've got LOL.

I don't know why I thought "Ronan" when I first saw your guy with no name.


OOH, maybe Sergio! After Sergio Leone of the "Man With No Name" fame.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> OOH, maybe Sergio! After Sergio Leone of the "Man With No Name" fame.


But only if said with a ridiculous Spanish accent. Lol

In all honesty, I like Ronan. It's a good, strong name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Is the new horse the confidence boosting boy you rode awhile back?


Yup that's him



smrobs said:


> Denny, love your little diverse herd you've got LOL.
> 
> I don't know why I thought "Ronan" when I first saw your guy with no name.
> 
> ...


LOL, Sergio or Clint?

I've been toying with Ashes, because he is grey, I've tried a few names but nothing has stuck yet


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How about Gandalf?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What about Gibbs (from NCIS) ?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What about Gibbs (from NCIS) ?


:clap::clap: AWESOME, Gonna have to try that for size for a while


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I do like the name Gibbs haha or just Ash

All your horses are looking great


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DING DING we have a winner, He has officially been Gibbs for 2 weeks now and it suits him well, so Gibbs it is :thumbsup:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I love Gibbs


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Such a handsome fella! I like Gibbs for him. It's a good fit (Mark Harmon has smexy grey hair, too ;-) ).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> (Mark Harmon has smexy grey hair, too ;-) ).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_










Yup, and yup again


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Gorgeous horses!! Emmy looks like a sweetheart. Tell her my Sam is in the market for a bestie


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Your arab mare is gorgeous.  

This is kind of funny..........but the first name that popped in my head when I looked at your grey was Gerber. LOL I kind of like it!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I love the name Gibbs! They look great  very cute


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Gibbs is a great name. I'm adding it to my list of horse names for that day I daydream about - when a Cleveland Bay foal comes my way.

Lovely horses, btw! How is Fit Emmy's social life going these days?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Fit Emmy is still the outsider of the group, really need to go and get my filly home so she can get some company.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

nice pictures of all your horses


----------

